# Prenatal care HCPCS H1000-H1005



## KoBee (Mar 7, 2011)

I would like some help if someone can let me know or give me example of when is the proper use of hcpcs code H1000-H1005?


----------



## andersee (Jun 21, 2012)

Did you ever get an answer to your question?


----------

